# Best method to run 2 printers from 1 computer



## ctrlalt007 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm getting tired of kneeling down on my hands and knees and switching cables then switching the default printer in the Control Panel. Surely there is a piece of hardware to which you can connect two printers, and a piece of software that allows you to software switch between the two without the obligatory fall to the floor every time I want to switch between my expensive color printer or use the good old cheap B&W laser printer. What do you experts prefer to do and is there "best practice" brand? Only my mouse and keyboard are wireless. Help and recommendations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

The hardware you are looking for would be your computer and your software would be Windows ! Keep the two printers connected to save your knees and whenever you go to print something just select your preferred printer for that job when the Print wizard opens . It doesnt have to be a default printer - just set the one you are likely to use most often as default though that will only save you a mouse-click or two ...


----------



## ctrlalt007 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have one parallel printer outlet on the back of my printer. How do I connect both printers to my one computer at the same time?


----------



## suncity_boyz (Nov 10, 2008)

use some converter cable which convert parallel to USB port.....than u can use ur both printers at a same time


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Get a switch:
http://www.pcconnection.com/IPA/Sho...9015&oext=1038A&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=169015
Are you sure neither has a USB connection? Some printers have both.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

ctrlalt007 said:


> How do I connect both printers to my one computer at the same time?


If your computer has any open PCI expansion slots, you can add a parallel printer port card like this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124004


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

cwwozniak said:


> If your computer has any open PCI expansion slots, you can add a parallel printer port card like this one:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124004


What he said.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've got *3* HP all-in-ones(F340, F4180, C4280) connected to my Gateway desktop. When I click the "Print" command, I select which all-in-one to print with. If I'm doing a lot of printing, I can select and use all 3 at the same time.

If you have sufficient USB ports to connect all your printers at the same time, there's no need to switch cables.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

flavallee said:


> If you have sufficient USB ports to connect all your printers at the same time, there's no need to switch cables.


  

We are talking about connecting multiple IEEE-1284 parallel port printers.



ctrlalt007 said:


> I have one *parallel printer* outlet on the back of my printer. How do I connect both printers to my one computer at the same time?


----------



## ctrlalt007 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep, looked for a USB port on the color HP deskjet and there was one. The old HP4 doesn't have one but has been a work horse for B&W stuff. Ran out to the garage where I kept my extra cables and had just the exact right type of extra. There was one open USB port on the back of my machine and several on the front so I was in luck. Ran some tests and Whalaaaaa. Thanks people. Will mark as solved.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

cwwozniak said:


> We are talking about connecting multiple IEEE-1284 parallel port printers.


Yes, you ARE talking about parallel port printers, but perhaps you should not be.

I first want to ask *ctrlalt007*, what are the models of your printers? 
Perhaps you are using the parallel port connectors and you don't have to. Perhaps there are also USB ports on these printers.

I have seen LOTS of people use the older parallel port connectors on their printers, that also had USB ports on them. They just did not realize that the USB could be, and should be, used instead, when you have your druthers.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Never mind. I see now that *ctrlalt007* has figured it out. Good.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm glad to see you got it all worked out.

I was assuming that you had multiple printers with a USB connection. I missed your comment about one of them using a parallel port connection.

Many of the older printers gave you a choice of a parallel port or a USB port. It's unheard of now to find a new printer that has a parallel port. 

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

